
Continuous Profiling and Go - varankinv
https://medium.com/@tvii/continuous-profiling-and-go-6c0ab4d2504b
======
badrequest
There was a presentation at this year's Gophercon
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDXEX4zQKoo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDXEX4zQKoo))
where a user demonstrated a (very alpha) Prometheus implementation of this
concept.

